# Can Band Tailed Pigeon cross with Feral Rock Pigeons?



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Can Band Tailed Pigeon cross with Feral Rock Pigeons? Any information on Pigeon/Dove hybridization of all breeds is helpful.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Whats band tailed pigeon? Is it colomba livia? 

I know ringnecks can be crossed with pigeons, Aswell as australian crested dove (bronzwing).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

NZ Pigeon, these are Band-tailed Pigeons (Patagioenas fasciata), which are a protected specie in the US. They are found on the west coast mostly.











You technically aren't supposed to keep these without a federal rehab license (which is needed to rescue/rehab any native/protected birds). They probably will produce sterile hybrids.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

More info on pigeon/dove hybrids:
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/hybrids.htm
http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's WebPage/pigeon_dove_hybrids.htm


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Becky, They are amazing, look a little like our native wood pigeon (kereru) in size. Where I jog up the hills at this time of year the Kereru are very active, I love watching them manouver through the trees.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

wow and australian crested pigeon hybrid? i would love to see a picture, so you know if there are any? thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...it is illegal for you to have a Band-tailed pigeon.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Awesome looking birds


----------

